# Vexilar Newbie Needs Help



## imbetrnu (Jan 26, 2005)

I purchased a Fl-8 ultra Pro about 2 weeks ago and am wondering if these batteries ever go down? When I was out there today the battery indicator finnally dropped to the 90-50% mark, but when I got home and went to plug the charger into it the darn thing was back to the 100% mark and the light on the charger itself goes out like it is still fully charged. Is this the norm? can these things go that long with out dropping the battery level. Thanks for any help


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

You can use it for days before charging.


----------



## imbetrnu (Jan 26, 2005)

I guess my biggest concern is if my battery indicator is working correctly?


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Actually I never really pay attention to mine. After a couple of days usage, I charge it.


----------



## Joe R. (Jan 9, 2002)

The batteries on the vex's will last for quite awhile. When you charge it disconnect the negative wire from the battery. My vex is about 4 years old now, and the battery still holds a charge. Yours may be different then mine, but when I connect the charger to the battery the lite on the charger goes out. This means it is charging. As the battery is charged the lite gets brighter. Hope this helps.

Joe


----------



## Dawg (Jan 17, 2003)

Those batteries are tough. Operating/storage temperature is a determining factor on how long the battery holds charge and a low battery in the cold will show more charge in a warm basement.


----------



## schaaed1 (Jan 20, 2003)

All of the above, but wanted to make sure you caught the part that the charger light will go on when the battery is fully charged.


----------



## imbetrnu (Jan 26, 2005)

Well I guess I should read my directions a little better. I went back and read the charging section again. You guys a correct, the charger light does come on when charged. I had it backwards. What really gets me is I read that section 3 times and would have sworn it was the other way around. Yeah I am feeling like a moron right about now. I am just glad I fish a little better than I read. Not much better, but a little. Thanks alot you guys


----------

